# For the mechanics, any spot for these type Block Heaters?



## DrVette (Dec 6, 2011)

Hope the pics load.
Amazon.com: engine block frost plug heater: Automotive


There are many difff sizes here.



All eng htrs

Amazon.com: engine block plug heater: Automotive


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

I think you are the Bomb heaven sent , keep up the interesting posts bro , some only seek accolades .
Personally I boycott Bp I wish they had different inicials


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

There are two frost plugs on the front of the block, but they are completely obstructed by the exhaust manifold and turbocharger. That whole contraption would have to come off to gain access, and even if you were able to install them there you would have to get real creative to shield the wiring from the heat of the exhaust and turbo.

Short answer, NO.

I'm working on getting a thermosyphon tank type heater installed. If I figure it out I'll post my findings.


----------



## DrVette (Dec 6, 2011)

Here is linkage to some lower radiator hose units.
Amazon.com: engine hose heater: Automotive


and some tank type. I had one like the 3rd one
Amazon.com: engine tank heater: Automotive


----------



## GlockG23 (Jan 24, 2014)

Can we revamp this thread?


----------



## GlockG23 (Jan 24, 2014)

I just need to know the size.


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

GlockG23 said:


> Can we revamp this thread?


you willing to deal with the CELs?


----------

